# swallowed my tongue ring!!HELP!



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've had my tongue pierced for about 6 years already. I've had it off for about a month because I'm in a medical program that demands "professionalism". So this morning I put my tongue ring in but didn't screw the bottom ball in because it was cracked. So I took a bite of my breakfast and as soon as I swallowed I knew it went down too. So I immediately ran to the bathroom and started making myself puke and cough it up. I puked up EVERYTHING but the tongue ring and it wouldn't come up, I could feel it in my throat but it just wouldn't come back up. So I called the ER doctor and he said that I should be fine, but if I experience sharp abdominal pain, throwing up blood etc. then I should come in right away. I'm still so scared though. I don't even have insurance and I can't even imagine how much this stuff would cost if something were to happen. I'm scared that the bar can scrape/irritate or even poke through something. PLEASE tell me this has happened to someone here and they turned out okay. Just for clarification, I swallowed one ball and the bar.


----------



## metis (Oct 20, 2009)

It should come out the other end within about 24 hours. I wouldn't worry too much...my friends lo swallowed 4 coins a while back and they all came out in the diaper!


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

There's nothing you can do except wait it out. Try to relax though. I can't imagine it being any easier for it to pass through if you're tightening up because you're worried.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I wonder if it would help to eat something "bulky" to sort of help it move through you? Some high fiber bread maybe? I don't know if that would help or not, but that would probably be my gut instinct.

I hope you are ok


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I never swallowed mine when I had it, but several of my friends swallowed theirs on a regular basis







I imagine it could cause issues, but I've never personally known anyone to have anything bad happen. Good luck!!


----------



## feminist~mama (Mar 6, 2002)

There's really not much that can be done at this point besides just waiting. It will likely be fine!


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I would eat some bread. That is what a vet told a friend whose dog swallowed one of those pin cushion tomatoes.

My cousin swallowed a diamond dangle earring when she was a baby and it passed two days later. They did not know she swallowed it, so my Aunt was very surprised to find it in her diaper. Nothing bad happened to her.







:


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

I've done it, and it didn't even occur to me to call the doctor. I never saw it again, but I wasn't about to dissect my poo. I never had any ill effects.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Steph- How are you doing?


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope you are doing well, OP!


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well it turns out I'm fine.Lol! Sorry for not replying sooner but was at work and didnt have internet access







. I'm doing great now and not worrying about it anymore. Not sure if it came out yet (not about to go digging!) I just freaked out a little bit but am over it now. thank you guys so much for calming me down. I really appreciate it. I will DEFINATELY make sure that this NEVER happens again!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

well I swallowed someone elses tongue ring once!!


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
well I swallowed someone elses tongue ring once!!









Oh my!


----------

